# 2Cool Sunday Fly in!



## Gary

Scoobe Field around 10:00 if it dont rain?


----------



## Gary

I figured out a way not to work Sunday at double time. :spineyes: Ill be ready before the sun rises. 

Mont, think youll make it?


----------



## fishermanX

Oh Yea!!!


----------



## Gary

Finish yor plane!


----------



## justinspeed79

I'll be there around 9-10. 

I have the the stabs rebuilt on the Funtana, working on the elevator and rudder now. I need to go down to Randy's tomorrow and get some hinges. I think I am going to use pivot point hinges. If all goes well I will be able to fly tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I'll be there around 9-10.
> 
> I have the the stabs rebuilt on the Funtana, working on the elevator and rudder now. I need to go down to Randy's tomorrow and get some hinges. I think I am going to use pivot point hinges. If all goes well I will be able to fly tomorrow afternoon.


Git er done bro! Heck, since yesterday I built the entire tail feathers on the eaglet 50. Yea, I bought another kit. :rotfl:

Andy, 7:30.


----------



## Gary

Itll be sweet with the .30 4 stroke in it.


----------



## PD2

You guys have fun today! Looks like the weather is going to be good - nice and cool with low humidity. Biff, I know you work 6-days a week, so enjoy your time off bro.

Peace!
PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> You guys have fun today! Looks like the weather is going to be good - nice and cool with low humidity. Biff, I know you work 6-days a week, so enjoy your time off bro.
> 
> Peace!
> PD2


Just too windy today bro. But it was fun just hanging out and running the motor. Man I love 4 strokes. lol


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Just too windy today bro. But it was fun just hanging out and running the motor. Man I love 4 strokes. lol


And now the truth comes out why Biff dove into the planes...hahaha! Gotta admit, they do sound awesome!

Hey, any place is better than hanging out at work!

PD2


----------



## justinspeed79

Sorry I didn't make it guys. I worked on the Funtana until about 4am Sunday morning, and all day yesterday, and it still isn't done. It's just taking a lot longer than expected, and I don't want to rush it. I am ready to start covering now though, so I will definitely be done with it this week. I'll take some pics of the new tail tonight before I start covering. It came out pretty nice, I can't wait to see how it flies.

Anyone want to fly this weekend??? :biggrin:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Sorry I didn't make it guys. I worked on the Funtana until about 4am Sunday morning, and all day yesterday, and it still isn't done. It's just taking a lot longer than expected, and I don't want to rush it. I am ready to start covering now though, so I will definitely be done with it this week. I'll take some pics of the new tail tonight before I start covering. It came out pretty nice, I can't wait to see how it flies.
> 
> Anyone want to fly this weekend??? :biggrin:


Andy didnt make it either. I think he had a hangover. :cheers:

I'm in! :ac550:


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Andy didnt make it either. I think he had a hangover. :cheers:
> 
> I'm in! :ac550:


LOL....

I'll definitely be ready this weekend. Hopefully I'll have a few flights before then. I have high hopes for the project. If it turns out as good as my SSE I will be very happy. I am going to start covering tonight.:work:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL....
> 
> I'll definitely be ready this weekend. Hopefully I'll have a few flights before then. I have high hopes for the project. If it turns out as good as my SSE I will be very happy. I am going to start covering tonight.:work:


Even if you don't have it ready, Ill have the Kadet LT 40 and your welcome to fly it.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Even if you don't have it ready, Ill have the Kadet LT 40 and your welcome to fly it.


Thanks for the offer bro, but come hell or high water I WILL have the Funtana in the air by this weekend or sooner!!! LOL....

I might take you up on that offer to fly the Kadet anyway. Think you can handle the Funtana???? :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Thanks for the offer bro, but come hell or high water I WILL have the Funtana in the air by this weekend or sooner!!! LOL....
> 
> I might take you up on that offer to fly the Kadet anyway. Think you can handle the Funtana???? :tongue: :biggrin:


I can handle the Funtana.

Right into the ground! :help:

I could put the Superstar back together too. BTW, 3 day weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL. 

I forgot it's a 3 day weekend. Sweet! Do you actually have three days off? That's like a vacation for you.


----------



## justinspeed79

I got the base covering done last night. All that's left is to glue the horizontal stab, glue the hinges, install fly-wires, re-install servos, and do the graphics. Hopefully I will be done tonight.


----------



## Gary

I'm fired up bro. I had a blast last Sunday. Those guys up there are nutz! :spineyes:

Anyhoo since it's a long weekend, Ill be trying for all 3 days.


----------



## Gary

It must be a disese. I have a GP Pete'N Poke coming in today. Yesterday I recieved the wing kit for the Slow stick from Stevens Aero. That kit looked so good, I ordered two full kits from them.

http://www.stevensaero.com/StevensA...c-RC-Airplane-Indoor-SA-KIT-DROD-p-16483.html

http://www.stevensaero.com/StevensA...Airplane-Indoor-SA-KIT-LILSQRTV2-p-18957.html

That puts me at 10 planes. LOL!


----------



## justinspeed79

I don't understand why you got both. If you play with your diddlerod enough, you would end up with a lil'squirt anyway.

Haven't had much time to work on the funtana the last couple of nights, but I did get most of the covering done. Just need to finish the graphics on the horizontal stab. My schedule is clear tonight, I'll be ready tomorrow. What time you going tomorrow? I'm thinking I'll get there around 10 or so. Have you heard from Andy at all? 

I might run down to Randy's after work. They had a used Typhoon 2 for sale, I think I might buy it, maybe, haven't decided yet. I already have a bunch of spares, and a few batteries for it, and I need something I can keep in the truck so I can stop and fly whenever the mood strikes me.


----------



## justinspeed79

I melted the canopy on the Funtana, little to aggressive with the heat gun lol... New one is on the way.


----------



## Gary

:slimer:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I don't understand why you got both. If you play with your diddlerod enough, you would end up with a lil'squirt anyway.
> 
> Haven't had much time to work on the funtana the last couple of nights, but I did get most of the covering done. Just need to finish the graphics on the horizontal stab. My schedule is clear tonight, I'll be ready tomorrow. What time you going tomorrow? I'm thinking I'll get there around 10 or so. Have you heard from Andy at all?
> 
> I might run down to Randy's after work. They had a used Typhoon 2 for sale, I think I might buy it, maybe, haven't decided yet. I already have a bunch of spares, and a few batteries for it, and I need something I can keep in the truck so I can stop and fly whenever the mood strikes me.


Andy is working tomarrow so I dont expect to see him unless its late in the afternoon. I just tried to call him and he will see that I called and will call back. He said he finally finished his plane, but I've heard that before. 

Most likely for me, 7:30-8 o clock.

If you don't finish the Funtana, I could put the electronics back in the Superfart and you can fly that, but I wouldnt have it ready by tomarrow. Sunday yes. So let me know asap.


----------



## Gary

Just got off the phone with Andy and he will be there tomarrow. Also talked to Mikey Flores and tomarrow he, Terry Smidt and Mod Bob will be running Losi Micro Trucks on Saturday. Mikey say's he is up for flying Sunday and Monday and I hope he brings Terry. I am cycling my batts and will be balancing some props for tomarrow.

Edit: If any of yall car guys would like to try your hand at flying planes, post up. You can fly mine.


----------



## Gary

Phil?


----------



## Big Phil

Gary said:


> Phil?


If your talking to me i gotta work but thanks for the offer. It's been over a year I'm starting to get the itch.


----------



## Gary

Theres allways a week day Phil! 

Welp, no wind and I'm packed and ready to go. It's only 7:00 am though. lol


----------



## Gary

Man, that LT-40 is an awsome plane! 

Too bad you lightweights wernt there. :slimer:


----------



## Gary

Ill be there early in the morning.


----------



## Gary

Had 2 dead sticks today and I think I land better with no motor. lol The low speed needle valve is missing. Musta vibrated out.


----------



## justinspeed79

Hi guys. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. Did you miss me?:biggrin:

The Funtana maiden with the new tail was a disaster. I took off and the plane just went into a climb on it's own. Trying to correct sent the plane head-over into a dive, and that was pretty much the whole story. I could either go into a vertical climb, or a vertical dive, there was very little I could do in-between, the plane was completely out of control, level flight was impossible. I was able to get some altitude and keep it up while I tried to figure out what to do. I tried to trim it out, but the trim was basically useless. I didn't think there was any chance that I would be able to land it, but what else is there to do? So I hatched the only plan I could think of, cut the power, dive straight for the ground, pull up at the last second, and hope for the best. Well, the RC airplane gods must have been smiling on me that day. I dove for the ground, pulled up at about 20 feet, and set it down nice and soft. Pure luck! GOOD luck for once! I couldn't believe how easy it set down, I though I was going to crash for sure, or rip the landing gear off at the very least. 

So, I am very frustrated that the tail I spent so much time on is junk:headknock, but, I am very happy to still have my plane!:biggrin:

Back to the drawing board......:work: I guess the tail was just too heavy. I am quite surprised about it, beause I was very nose heavy to start with, and I only added approximately 4oz. to the tail. I guess being all the way back on the tail, 4oz. is just too much. Now I'm thinking I might not ba able to sheet the tail and keep it light enough. I am going to start working on it soon, maybe I will have it ready to fly sometime next year....

I might fix the SSE first, so at least I have something to fly.


----------



## Gary

How does the SSE fly? Can it be sorta gentle in a way? I'm thinking of going straight into sport planes rather than the 4 Star .60. For some reason I dont like the looks of the 4* and what will flying that gain me? Low winged trainer and a tail dragger over a high winged trike. That really doesnt sound like much of a jump. I'm allready sorta bored with trainers since they take forever to turn. lol


----------



## justinspeed79

You have dual rates on your radio right? The SSE is a double edged sword. It is as gentle as can be on low rates, but it's wild on high rates. I think anyone who can handle a trainer can handle an SSE on low rates no problem at all. Of all the planes I've flown, including my trainer, the SSE is by far the most confidence inspiring, and comfortable plane to fly. It is also the easiest to land. I love mine. It will be my go-to plane when I finally get it put back together. It just does everything so good. Gentle as can be on low rates, extreme aerobatics and even a little 3D on high rates. You just can't go wrong with an SSE. 

Trust me Gary, if you get an SSE it won't be long before you flip it up on high rates and start getting crazy! 

You can fly mine as soon as I get it in the air again. You will love it, you will get one. (If you haven't already ordered it)


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> You have dual rates on your radio right? The SSE is a double edged sword. It is as gentle as can be on low rates, but it's wild on high rates. I think anyone who can handle a trainer can handle an SSE on low rates no problem at all. Of all the planes I've flown, including my trainer, the SSE is by far the most confidence inspiring, and comfortable plane to fly. It is also the easiest to land. I love mine. It will be my go-to plane when I finally get it put back together. It just does everything so good. Gentle as can be on low rates, extreme aerobatics and even a little 3D on high rates. You just can't go wrong with an SSE.
> 
> Trust me Gary, if you get an SSE it won't be long before you flip it up on high rates and start getting crazy!
> 
> You can fly mine as soon as I get it in the air again. You will love it, you will get one. (If you haven't already ordered it)


No I don't have dual rates with the Footaba 4EX. Eventually I will upgrade to 2.4 and too many adjustments for an old dude to figure out though. I'm not ready for a full blown aeorobatic plane yet but I just dont think the 4* would be much different than what I have now. Plus I allready have a new OS .46 ax sitting around.

Should I order the kit?

And by the time you read this, I probably would of. lol


----------



## Gary

Ordered.  

Itll be after the heat of the summer before it's ready and after I bust up a couple trainers. This kit will be built slowly, and very nice!


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL....... COOL! You won't be sorry you got it! :biggrin:


----------



## fishermanX

What is that, 27 planes you have now Gary? Whats up Justin?


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> What is that, 27 planes you have now Gary? Whats up Justin?


LOL... What's up man!:cheers:

Have you flown YOUR plane yet???


----------



## fishermanX

Heck no bro! Still have a few minor things to do. My lazyness factor has been down alot this week so things are lookin good.


----------



## Jampilot

After reading this thread, you guys are making me want to fly again!!!!!
But fishing is good right now, and it is hard to have time for both.hwell:


----------



## justinspeed79

Anyone going flying this weekend? I just picked up a new Typhoon at Randy's.:dance:


----------



## Gary

Jampilot said:


> After reading this thread, you guys are making me want to fly again!!!!!
> But fishing is good right now, and it is hard to have time for both.hwell:


If I was as close to fishing as I am to the field, I would prolly be fishing too!


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Anyone going flying this weekend? I just picked up a new Typhoon at Randy's.:dance:


Sweet! 

I should be ready. Im putting on some heavier duty landing gear on the Kadet and dont foresee any problems. Oh and my low speed idle jet came in. I guess they forgot to install the O ring on the last one.


----------



## justinspeed79

Tomorrow?


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I should be ready. Im putting on some heavier duty landing gear on the Kadet and dont foresee any problems. Oh and my low speed idle jet came in. I guess they forgot to install the O ring on the last one.


Strange how your needle fell out. Did OS warranty it?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Tomorrow?


Of course! Ill be there very early.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Strange how your needle fell out. Did OS warranty it?


This is the Magnum 4 stroke not the OS .46. Yea, they handled it well. It's Global hobbies who owns them. I emailed them when I got home Sunday and at 10:00 Monday morning they responded with an opology and said it will be shipped to me that day. It came in yesterday at no charge. Pretty good customer service IMO.

You have any pics of the new plane yet?


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Of course! Ill be there very early.


Of coarse YOU will be there early. You know, if you put some lights on your plane you could fly even earlier. lol...:rotfl:

I'll try to be there by 9. You still going to be there then?

Sounds like the Magnum customer service was great!


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Of coarse YOU will be there early. You know, if you put some lights on your plane you could fly even earlier. lol...:rotfl:
> 
> I'll try to be there by 9. You still going to be there then?
> 
> Sounds like the Magnum customer service was great!


Its all good bro!

Maybe Andy finished his 7 month old ARF by now! :rotfl:


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> You have any pics of the new plane yet?


No pics of the new Typhoon yet, I'll snap some and post them. It is the same as the old one though, just new.:biggrin: I put it together already, but I still need to do a few things to it. I am going to take out the ESC and receiver before I use them, and sell them to re-coop some of the cost of the plane. I am going to epoxy the wings in, because I learned the hard way on two different Typhoons that the stock tabs will fail and cause a crash. I will add some weight to the tail to get it into 3D mode. I will start with a 1/4 oz., and add more at the field if I need it.


----------



## Gary

How's the SSE?


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> How's the SSE?


I cooked it with the heat gun and got all the excess fuel out of the wood. I am going to scrub it down good with alcohol and hit with the heat gun again, I just need to get to wally world and get some alcohol, I am planning on going there later. I got the old CA hinges out of the tail. I had to cut a good amount of wood out, so I will probably have to replace the spars. I will probably work on it tonight.


----------



## Gary

I discharged my RX and TX pack and am charging them now. I will also be bringing the Eaglet 50 to break in the os .30 four stroke. Good thing the heat will only be 92*.


----------



## Gary

Trainers are just too easy!  Time to move on.

NOT that any of yall showed up. :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Trainers are just too easy!  Time to move on.
> 
> NOT that any of yall showed up. :slimer:


I had a little too much fun Saturday night, Sunday morning was payback time. Sorry man. As soon as I get my Funtana and Sig ready to go I will be back!!!

Yep, trainers get old quick. They're still fun to play around with, but thy will only take you so far when it comes to pushing your own envelope. You might as well get to the point and get a nice 3D plane ordered.


----------



## justinspeed79

Oh yeah, the new Typhoon flies great! And I'm getting better at torque rolls!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary

Anybody in?


----------



## justinspeed79

MAYBE!

I have to go to San Leon either tonight or tomorrow to pick up a bike I am buying. If I have to go tomorrow the guy wants to do it early, so I am thinking I may be down in that area anyway. I'll just have to play it by ear, but if I can make it work out, I would like to stop by after I pick up the bike.

I replaced the spars on the SSE tail. Made the rudder and elevator slightly larger, and notched out the elevator so I can get more throw out of the rudder. Basically the same thing I did on my last SSE, but I am not going to sheet them this time. I can't decide if I want to sheet the turtle deck or not. It doesn't really effect performance except for the added weight of the sheeting, which is minimal.

I am going to be working on my bike a lot in the next few weeks, so I am not sure when I will have any planes finished, but I plan on finishing the SSE before I start working on anything else.


----------



## Gary

I got Andy's plane finished. Tomarrow Ill be bringing a trash bag and a broom. :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gary

Great day once again. We got there at 6:30 and the wind was at 0 mph and the temperature was at 71*. The wind didn't pick up untill 9:30. Aperantly I'm pretty good at building planes since Andy didn't break it. lol Man that little Extra with the os.15 is a rocket and doesnt require dual rates.

Oh, and my 6th week of soloing and am advancing pretty quick. You car guys have no idea what your missing. Planes are awsome! :doowapsta

Bin Sohn, <sp> was there today.


----------



## fishermanX

My new plane is awsome!


----------



## fishermanX

Now I just need one of these,


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Now I just need one of these,


Thats for a .10 though. You need one for the .15 and 15% nitro.


----------



## Gary

No matta what bro. You flew the carp outa that plane today! I was impressed.


----------



## Gary

Oh yea, for yall that wasn't there. We were racing. LOL


----------



## fishermanX

Yea , that was a trip. Every time I started flying next to you I thought I was gonna make you nervous so I backed out. Its on next time.


----------



## Gary

You have the faster plane, but, mine is bigger!


----------



## PD2

You guys ever do the dog fight game where you place flourescent flagging on the tail of the plane and the other plane tries to cut it off? I saw that on one of the fly-in events that they did on Inside RC once and that looked fun, but also looked like it required some skill!

Glad you boys had a great time!
PD2


----------



## fishermanX

Hey biffy! Lets go fly after work on wednesday. The sun will be at our backs . I'll take off early .


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Hey biffy! Lets go fly after work on wednesday. The sun will be at our backs . I'll take off early .


Ok.


----------



## fishermanX

What time ? 3.30?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> What time ? 3.30?


I can take off whenever? noon?


----------



## justinspeed79

I envy you guys that live so close to the field.:spineyes:

Sounds like y'all had another great day of flying. I'm sorry I missed it, but I had a great day Sunday too. Picked up my bike, so now I can go full steam ahead on that project. I'm pretty psyched about that. Also was nice to spend some time with my dad, and to spend some time down in the bay area. I plan on going on many rides down there! 

That lil' SSE looks great. I was just noticing that it is a low wing. The full size SSE is mid-wing. Also, it looks like the lil' one has a bigger wing span than the big one, proportionally speaking. I never noticed those differences before, I though they were identical other than the size. I'm glad to hear it flew good and made it home in one peice!


----------



## Gary

Today is my 25th aniversary at work and they gave me a $500 gift card. So I ordered this for the 4 star .60. 

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SAIE100GK


----------



## Gary

Sounds like a Truimph motorcycle.


----------



## Gary

What bike did you get Justin?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Today is my 25th aniversary at work and they gave me a $500 gift card. So I ordered this for the 4 star .60.
> 
> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SAIE100GK


Congrats on your 25th Anniversary at work bro! You are among the elite and unique in the work force now a days!

And nice haul on the gifts! Another thing that a LOT of companies don't even do any more for their employees - they typically call us liabilities rather than assets. LOL!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro.


----------



## justinspeed79

25 years!!! Holy cow! Congrats on that bro! Let's see, 25 years ago I was 4, and I was still playing with cars that had a wire attached to the controller. lol...

I am glad to see you spent the money wisely too. You just can't put a price on happiness!


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> What bike did you get Justin?


I got a Suzuki Bandit 1200s. Hurricane Ike special, $400. It's a parts bike to finish the one I already have. I was really lucky to find this deal. I had an add on Craigslist for about a month looking for parts, then Roland (the really cool guy I bought the bike from), saw it and gave me a call. He said he had what I wanted and since I was an enthusiast he would make me a great deal on it. I was looking at spending about $2-300 on a used tank alone, so this was a great deal considering I still needed all the plastic too. Now I have almost all the parts I need to finish it. I still need a set of carbs, but the ones I have will get me by for now. Hopefully by next summer I will have a new engine built for it. 3g's will get me 190hp at the rear wheel, then I can go Hayabusa hunting.


----------



## Gary

Your gonna put your eye out with that thing. 

Pheww man. We just got back from flying. Yea, 5:00 pm. It was hot! lol


----------



## justinspeed79

If I put anything out it will probably be a lot more than an eye...:spineyes: Yes, they are extremely dangerous. I try to ride within my limits, keep a close eye on anything anywhere near me, and I always wear a helmet. Not to mention, I have some experience crashing motorcycles, so I think that helps some.

If you aint ridin you aint livin!


The heat has been killer at work lately. Summer isn't even here yet!


----------



## fishermanX

My plane needs more horsepower! Biff, should I put that 20 in it?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> My plane needs more horsepower! Biff, should I put that 20 in it?


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXD72&P=0

With 20% Nitro and a 8x6 prop. Lighten the plane up with a different onboard pack and lose those heavy gauge airlon wires. Hardwire if you have too. Micro on/off switch and a 4 oz tank to increase flight time. Youll have to lose some weight to run a 4 oz tank. Move the new and lighter battery pack towards the rear so you can get of the added lead on the rear of the plane. Your plane is just way too heavy.


----------



## justinspeed79

The lil' SSE is too heavy?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> The lil' SSE is too heavy?


Oh yea. Losing 6 oz would be easy.


----------



## fishermanX

I wouldnt call it heavy, It could just use a little more power.


----------



## Gary

It didnt look slow to me! :spineyes:


----------



## fishermanX

$120.00 For a .15 motor, thats crazy! I'm gonna get a carb for that .20 I gave you and drop that in. That motor rocks!:an4:


----------



## fishermanX

:an4::an5::ac1090:


----------



## fishermanX

http://www.osengines.com/engines/osmg1330.html This is it!


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> http://www.osengines.com/engines/osmg1330.html This is it!


It wont be fast but itll have plenty of torque with a 38x6 prop. :slimer:


----------



## Gary

Justin. Any suggestions on the Saito?


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Justin. Any suggestions on the Saito?


The instruction manual for yours should be the same as mine. The instructions say to start with the HSN at 5 turns out, and the LSN flush with the carb arm, but that is way too rich. After some digging around, and asking the guys from Downonthedeck.com (RIP D.O.D....sad3sm), I found out that 3 turns out on the HSN and the LSN was the place to start.

Check the valves after the first few flights. I waited too long to check mine, they were way off . They say after the initial break-in adjustment they only need to be checked once a year, but I will probably do mine more often after seeing how far out of adjustment they were. Actually, only my exhaust was off, the intake was right on, but I loosened it and re-adjusted anyway, just to be sure. It's easy to do, so it's no big deal to check them.

There is one more thing, fly it like you stole it!


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> http://www.osengines.com/engines/osmg1330.html This is it!


You should just get a turbine for it.:rotfl:

That is not supposed to be a fast plane! lol.....


----------



## Gary

Thanks Justin. Thats pretty much Ive read on RCU and on the Horizion site. Horizion says to use 30% heli fuel though. Dunno about that.


----------



## fishermanX

I really like this motor. What plane could we put it in?


----------



## fishermanX

Another picture.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I really like this motor. What plane could we put it in?


I think it would look good in an AMR Monster Stick. :tongue:


----------



## fishermanX

You could give rides to small children in that!


----------



## Gary

No wonder Saito is so expensive. It's so so pretty! :camera:


----------



## jboehm

Wow, nice piece of art.


----------



## justinspeed79

Oh snap! You got the FA-100. For some reason I thought you got the 65. That is the same motor I have in my funtana, except mine is not the golden knight. What plane are you putting that in? 

Just about everyone I have talked to says 30% heli is the way to go, but I can't have any more power in my funtana. I'm already over-revving with an APC 15x4W prop, and my plane wants to take off at idle running as rich as I can make it and still have it run right. LOL.... I love it! 

You don't have any planes with landing gear tall enough for that engine!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## justinspeed79

This would be awesome in a WWI biplane.



fishermanX said:


> Another picture.


----------



## justinspeed79

I guess pics don't show up in quotes. I was talking about the OS 300 in my above post.


----------



## Gary

Joe. Thanks. You should see that thing in person. It makes 1/8th scale buggy motors look tiny. LOL

Justin. Its going in a Sig four star .60. Right now I have a couple of MAS 14x6 K series props sitting around and clearance wont be a problem. I may be a little under-proped but can fit a 16" prop in if I need too. Ill probably stick with 15-20% nitro though. I wont need 30%.


----------



## justinspeed79

Can you say unlimited vertical?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Can you say unlimited vertical?


And landings so slow I could take a break waiting on the plane to show up? :rybka:

I'm covering the Eaglet 50's wing right now. Thats the little plane with the OS .30 FS. I should have the plane ready to maiden tomarrow. Ill take some pics of the John Deere Special later. :tongue:


----------



## fishermanX

I have a good feeling that were gonna have a good day of flying tommorow Biffy. When I get home I'm gonna put that 4oz tank in and change out that switch and go through everything.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I have a good feeling that were gonna have a good day of flying tommorow Biffy. When I get home I'm gonna put that 4oz tank in and change out that switch and go through everything.


You have a dremmel with a drum sander? Youll have to take alot of wood outa those front formers. Maybe re-inforce them with thin CA.


----------



## justinspeed79

I am trying to convince my dad to get up early and go to the field tomorrow. Not sure if it's working, but just in case, what time are y'all planning on being there?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I am trying to convince my dad to get up early and go to the field tomorrow. Not sure if it's working, but just in case, what time are y'all planning on being there?


Very early. Like 6:00. I'm thinking of making pretty much a full day of it though. At least untill 11:00.


----------



## Gary




----------



## jboehm

Gary said:


>


Where are my pics :cop:


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


>


This could mean so many things........:rotfl:


----------



## jboehm

justinspeed79 said:


> This could mean so many things........:rotfl:


 I am beginning to think you could fly over the gun range with a plane and have it shot down.


----------



## Gary

I should of took my camera today. We saw a very sweet Bipe turn lawn dart. It took two guys over an hour to find it and they met 6 snakes. lol

Andy got crazy and went with 30% heli nitro in the little extra and that .15 would go unlimited vert. And I guess my Magnum .52 four stroke must finally be broken in. It could of pulled a tractor trailer today it had so much torque. We finally had a day with no or very little wind which means this is the first time with the Kadet LT-40 I was able to get it trimmed out right. What a incredible trainer. This thing could fly itself. But I was pushing it a little today. lol I'm to the point that I need to learn how to get out of trouble and to do that, I put myself into trouble several times today. 

Never even nicked a prop.


----------



## Gary

jboehm said:


> I am beginning to think you could fly over the gun range with a plane and have it shot down.


Or drop bombs on them!


----------



## fishermanX

Toy airplanes are cool!


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Toy airplanes are cool!


So are BIG ones under construction.


----------



## fishermanX

Gary said:


> So are BIG ones under construction.


 So are little one's on 30% nitro.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> So are little one's on 30% nitro.


Unlimited vertical on a bushing motor. LOL


----------



## fishermanX

Ordering my tuned pipe today. We're gonna have to hit it up mid week again. Should have the new tank in today.


----------



## svo

mini yak 54s are pretty cool too:smile:


----------



## Gary

Sweet!


----------



## fishermanX

svo said:


> mini yak 54s are pretty cool too:smile:


 There not cool unless they come out to scobee feild on sunday mornings and fly.


----------



## fishermanX

Ordered my tuned pipe and header, should be here by wednesday.:spineyes:


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Ordered my tuned pipe and header, should be here by wednesday.:spineyes:


Your most likely going to have to re-inforce the fuse side where the end of the pipe mounts. You have any scrap balsa laying around? And you WILL have to re-balance the plane. Not just fore and aft but latteraly as well.


----------



## fishermanX

Good explanation of how a tuned pipe works,


----------



## justinspeed79

svo said:


> mini yak 54s are pretty cool too:smile:


Hell yeah! Yaks are the shiznit. Is that the one off ebay? If it is I was looking at it and seriously thinking of buying one. What do you think of it?

Here's mine, Carl Goldberg 40". It needs more power. I don't fly it much because underpowered planes are boring. Eventually I am going to get a 480 motor for this one, then it won't be boring anymore lol.......


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> So are BIG ones under construction.


Is that the Four Star?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Good explanation of how a tuned pipe works,


I dont think so bro. That dude is a stand in for a Cheech and Chong movie on Ludes. :rybka:

Suction, vacuum, BS! There is nothing more going on within a naturally asperated engine than Delta P. (Pressure Differential) An expansion chamber creates back pressure which can increase DP back to the intake port and transfer ports while taming resonance points. Normally a larger chamber and shorter stinger increases torque while a smaller diameter chamber and longer stinger inreases RPM.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Is that the Four Star?


Yes sir. The 60 size.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> That dude is a stand in for a Cheech and Chong movie on Ludes. :rybka:


It must have been the Labrador! :rotfl:


----------



## fishermanX

Gary said:


> I dont think so bro. That dude is a stand in for a Cheech and Chong movie on Ludes. :rybka:
> 
> Suction, vacuum, BS! There is nothing more going on within a naturally asperated engine than Delta P. (Pressure Differential) An expansion chamber creates back pressure which can increase DP back to the intake port and transfer ports while taming resonance points. Normally a larger chamber and shorter stinger increases torque while a smaller diameter chamber and longer stinger inreases RPM.


Well isnt pressure differential another way of saying vacuum. That guy was a little slow, but he had a way of explaining things that people that are not as smart as you Biff can understand.:spineyes:


----------



## Gary




----------



## fishermanX

Lord have mercy!


----------



## Gary

Note to self. When taking a day off to work on a plane, bring home the steel toed shoes. Either that, or don't leave the X-acto knife on the bench. It could roll off and stick in your foot.


----------



## fishermanX

Dude, superglue it. I've had some really really nasty cuts at work and superglued them and they healed in 2 or 3 days with no infection. I've ran my hand into a chuck spinning at over 2000 rpm and had fingers falling off and glued it up. Superglue is your friend.


----------



## fishermanX

And your foot is ugly! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Dude, superglue it. I've had some really really nasty cuts at work and superglued them and they healed in 2 or 3 days with no infection. I've ran my hand into a chuck spinning at over 2000 rpm and had fingers falling off and glued it up. Superglue is your friend.


That explains part of whats wrong with you. :tongue:


----------



## fishermanX

Gary said:


> That explains part of whats wrong with you. :tongue:


 How would you explain the other part?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> How would you explain the other part?


Pressure Differential.


----------



## svo

fishermanX said:


> There not cool unless they come out to scobee feild on sunday mornings and fly.


I'll see about getting back out there someday. I think its been a couple years since i've flown anything out there.
I need to renew my AMA as well.
Not been doing much flying lately,.just a little electric outlaw flying here and there.



justinspeed79 said:


> Hell yeah! Yaks are the shiznit. Is that the one off ebay? If it is I was looking at it and seriously thinking of buying one. What do you think of it?


This one is from HobbyKing.
Finished it a couple months ago, only flown it a few times.
Flys real good. It is a little underpowered for my liking with the motor I have. 
Was planning on ordering a little stronger motor, but just havent yet.

jeff
I


----------



## Gary

Hope to see ya out there Jeff!


----------



## justinspeed79

+1 on the super glue, it works great. Just don't super glue your toe together!


----------



## Gary

Despite the shank in the foot insident, I made a little progress on the Sig Four Star .60 with the Saito 100 today.


----------



## Gary

14" prop BTW for reference.


----------



## fishermanX

Biff , you are gonna have one sweet arse plane. I'm already jelous.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Biff , you are gonna have one sweet arse plane. I'm already jelous.


What color should I cover it? I was thinking of jet white. Or?


----------



## Gary

Heres a Saito 100 on a 4* .60


----------



## fishermanX

I would go with the blue . Definetly the blue.


----------



## Gary

Might be hard to see.


----------



## fishermanX

At the pace your going Biffy that plane should be done in 2 weeks tops.


----------



## svo

Gary said:


> Might be hard to see.


Throw some white in with that blue and she will light up.angelsm


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> At the pace your going Biffy that plane should be done in 2 weeks tops.


Oh yea. The fuse is done and one wing half. I'm about to start the left wing.


----------



## Gary

svo said:


> Throw some white in with that blue and she will light up.angelsm


Might just do that!


----------



## Gary

The left wing.


----------



## fishermanX

Got my tuned pipe and header in today. The header is way to long right now but will be trimmed down when I tune it.


----------



## Gary

Thats just sick!


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary, nice work on the plane! How do you build them so fast? I've never built a kit, but from what I've heard it is supposed to take a long time.


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> Got my tuned pipe and header in today. The header is way to long right now but will be trimmed down when I tune it.


 Nice! That looks pretty insane! 

I see your trim is pealing, did you iron it all down really good? I didn't do that to my SSE and it all came off quick. I know they are different companies, but yours seems to be doing the same thing mine did.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Gary, nice work on the plane! How do you build them so fast? I've never built a kit, but from what I've heard it is supposed to take a long time.


Well, I took the last two days off from work and started early working on the plane. From 4:00 am untill just now at 9:00 pm. Its alot of work but I prefer kits over ARFs.

ARFs belong to Xing Xang Cho.

Mine is Mine! 

Build one and youll understand. :doowapsta


----------



## fishermanX

Justin, you need to come out this sunday. You keep missing out on all the fun.


----------



## Gary

Ill be flying the little plane this weekend. Might finish it up while the 30 minute epoxy is drying on the 4* wing halves.


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> Justin, you need to come out this sunday. You keep missing out on all the fun.


I know I am missing all the fun. I'll have to see what this weekend brings. I know for a fact that I a going to spend all day Saturday working on my SSE. I hope I get it finished!

Gary can build a whole plane from kit in the time it takes me to cover one lol.... Gary, want to work on my plane too??? 

I will start building kits someday, but for now I just don't have the time or space for it. Also, most of the planes I like (3D) don't even come in kit form, you have to get an arf.


----------



## Gary

Allthough it's 104* @5:00 pm according to yahoo weather, I had to take the new beater trainer out for a break in. O.S. FS .30 on a Goldberg Eaglet 50. 


As soon as I get out of the hospital from heat stroke Ill post a couple of pics. 

The motor runs awsome! I think it's fast as my Magnum .52 in the Kadet.


----------



## fishermanX

Nice!


----------



## PD2

Hope you are joking about the heat stroke thing Gary. I know that you and heat don't mix, but it was friggin hotter than hades yesterday! Seems to be a trend right now.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Hope you are joking about the heat stroke thing Gary. I know that you and heat don't mix, but it was friggin hotter than hades yesterday! Seems to be a trend right now.
> 
> PD2


Yea I was joking. The heat doesnt bother me as much as it used to since Im off the BP meds.


----------



## Gary

Andy, you working tomarrow?


----------



## fishermanX

Yeppers, till 2. We need to tune my pipe tomorrow.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Yeppers, till 2. We need to tune my pipe tomorrow.


Aight. I'm gonna fly early and will be home by 9:00 am. LOL


----------



## Gary

I think I have the little plane set up and balanced. Crash or glory early in the morning!


----------



## justinspeed79

The little plane looks good, Gary, but where are the John Deer stickers?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> The little plane looks good, Gary, but where are the John Deer stickers?


I don't think it deserves the stickers. I'm not really happy with the build and thats my fault. It's a "beater".


----------



## justinspeed79

Really? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Really? Looks pretty good to me.


It's a little crooked here and there and I have this thing about doing the airlons weird. Ask Andy. lol


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Yea I was joking. The heat doesnt bother me as much as it used to since Im off the BP meds.


Now that's a good thing! Those meds are good for helping, but as soon as you can get off of them, the better! Glad to hear that bro! More outdoor fun in the sun time for you!

Have a good time flying guys!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Well the John Deere plane flat out sucks. lol It's so heavy it wouldnt fly at full throttle. Felt like trying to fly a rubber band powered cinder block! :spineyes:

I beat it up a little during a landing. Well, sorta crashed it a little I guess. lol


----------



## justinspeed79

Bummer. Got any pics of the damage? 

Throw that .46ax in there and see how it does.:work:

Well, at least you were at the field this morning, I had to work. I hate working on Saturday! But I am trying to help grow the business, so I have to go that extra mile you know...... I still hate working on Saturday!

Going to start on the SSE soon...


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Bummer. Got any pics of the damage?
> 
> Throw that .46ax in there and see how it does.:work:
> 
> Well, at least you were at the field this morning, I had to work. I hate working on Saturday! But I am trying to help grow the business, so I have to go that extra mile you know...... I still hate working on Saturday!
> 
> Going to start on the SSE soon...


The damage isnt worth taking a pic of bro. I fly so good that when I crash, it's with grace! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary

3 day weekend!


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> 3 day weekend!


What are you flying this weekend?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> What are you flying this weekend?


Just the Kadet. And maybe a park flyer I'm allmost done with. My 4* wont be finished for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Gary

This is what I'm thinking. The 4* is coming out really nice and I'm getting a little hesitant to use it as my second plane. Plus I have about 80 hours of labor into it so far. I would really hate to crash this one. Reading around RCU most guys suggest the 4* or the Big Stick as a second plane. I'm thinking of ordering either the Big Stick 40 arf and use my .46AX on it, or getting the 60 size and using that ST .90 on it. I'm leaning towards the 40 size becuase it wont be as intimadating. lol

Any thoughts?

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBMM9&P=0


----------



## justinspeed79

I think you should get that SSE built and fly that. I'm telling you bro, you will be a pro with it right off the bat! That plane will make you wonder where you learned to fly so good!

That being said....

I say fly the 4* for now. I hear a lot of people talk about how big of a step it is to go from high wing to low wing, but to be honest I think it is mostly hype. There really isn't THAT much difference in the way they fly. From what I have heard the 4* is very docile and easy to fly, I think you can handle it no problem. Of coarse there's always a chance something could go wrong, but that chance is always going to be there, no matter how experienced you are. 

I flew my buddies .40 big stick, to me it was just like flying a trainer with just slightly more responsiveness. I think you will get bored with it very quickly.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I think you should get that SSE built and fly that. I'm telling you bro, you will be a pro with it right off the bat! That plane will make you wonder where you learned to fly so good!
> 
> That being said....
> 
> I say fly the 4* for now. I hear a lot of people talk about how big of a step it is to go from high wing to low wing, but to be honest I think it is mostly hype. There really isn't THAT much difference in the way they fly. From what I have heard the 4* is very docile and easy to fly, I think you can handle it no problem. Of coarse there's always a chance something could go wrong, but that chance is always going to be there, no matter how experienced you are.
> 
> I flew my buddies .40 big stick, to me it was just like flying a trainer with just slightly more responsiveness. I think you will get bored with it very quickly.


I think your right bro. I should quit reading RCU. lol I think there is a close corralation between cars and planes. My theory is, if you have raced cars long enough, your reactions seem to become automatic much sooner when switching to planes than someone who has never raced cars. I also noticed that on the sim, flying a Yak is much easier than flying a PT .40. It goes where you point it without all that slow delay thing like trainers do.

On the flip side, I can't get into that 3D thing. A slightly aeorbatic plane that has cruising appeal would be something that I probably will eventually get into. Ill probably be a War Bird kinda guy.

Yea, Ill pass on the Big Stick and finish the 4*. I have the 2 kits yet to build, the SSE and a GP Pete'n Poke. Most likely Ill build the PnP next to replace the Kadet which I'm bored with. Itll take my Magnum .52, is considered a "Sport Plane", is ugly and has that scale look. LOL

Nine days of flying and I'm ready for sport. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> On the flip side, I can't get into that 3D thing. A slightly aeorbatic plane that has cruising appeal would be something that I probably will eventually get into. Ill probably be a War Bird kinda guy.


You know you want a 3D plane, don't hide from your true feelings!!! 

I really want a warbird too. Right now I am thinking of either a warbird, or a bipe for my next plane.


----------



## Jampilot

The step from high wing, to low wing is not that big of a deal. Once you start flying 3D, it is hard to quit. Don't ask me how I know. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79

I see someone is selling some engines on craigslist. Did you ever sell your trainer?


----------



## Gary

Jampilot said:


> The step from high wing, to low wing is not that big of a deal. Once you start flying 3D, it is hard to quit. Don't ask me how I know. LOL


I do wanna learn how to hover.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I see someone is selling some engines on craigslist. Did you ever sell your trainer?


A coworker stopped me yesterday said he wants the SuperStar with the 46 AX.


----------



## justinspeed79

justinspeed79 said:


> Right now I am thinking of either a warbird, or a bipe for my next plane.


Well, so much for that idea.

I have been checking this out for a while. I went to Randy's today for glow plugs and a prop, when I saw it in person I had to have it. 

http://www.greatplanes.com/performance/airplanes/gpma1022.html

This is my first Great Planes plane. From what I can see so far the quality of this plane is much better than any of my Hanger 9 planes. I need to clean up my workspace, then I am going to get started on it. I'm going to put the 55AX in it.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> I do wanna learn how to hover.


Hovering is the gateway to becoming an all-out 3D freak! The SSE will hover.:wink:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Well, so much for that idea.
> 
> I have been checking this out for a while. I went to Randy's today for glow plugs and a prop, when I saw it in person I had to have it.
> 
> http://www.greatplanes.com/performance/airplanes/gpma1022.html
> 
> This is my first Great Planes plane. From what I can see so far the quality of this plane is much better than any of my Hanger 9 planes. I need to clean up my workspace, then I am going to get started on it. I'm going to put the 55AX in it.


Oh year babY!


----------



## Gary

Got any pics yet?


----------



## fishermanX

Thats a good lookin plane Justin. Funny place for the rudder servo though.


----------



## Gary

Justin, you gonna put the Saito out of the Funtana in her?


----------



## justinspeed79

She's almost done! I just have to install the aileron servos and balance it. 

For now I put the .55AX in it, but I have my doubts about how well that is going to work. When I was looking at it at the store I thought it was smaller than the Funtana, but it is only a tiny bit smaller, pretty much the same size. So.... since the .55AX definitely was not enough for the Funtana, it probably won't be long before I stuff something bigger in this one too. 

I like where the rudder servo is. IMO it looks better than having it sticking out the side of the fuse. There is a spot to mount it inside, but the instructions say that is best for electric power, and I prefer a tail-heavy plane anyway. Also, since there will most likely be a bigger engine in this planes future, I will need as much of the weight over the back as I can get.

This thing is nice! By far the best quality of any plane I have built. There are only a couple of little things that are somewhat disappointing about it. The main thing is where the vertical stab blends into the fuse, right at the corner, the wood underneath was not sanded well, and the covering shows the imperfections underneath. Eventually I will fix that, but for now I can live with it. And, just like every other ARF I have built, the hinge slots were not aligned worth a ****, so I had to open them up a little and use some cut-in-half CA hinges to shim them up. I don't know why they even cut them, it would be easier to start from scratch than to fix the poorly cut slots. Also, the lines on the cowl don't line up as nice as I would like, but I wouldn't call it bad either. Other than that, the quality is superb. There isn't so much as a wrinkle in the covering, all the wood joints appear to be very strong and well-fit, and even the wood seams to be better quality than my other planes. From what I have seen so far, Great Planes definitely has the edge on quality over H9, Sig, and CGM. 

Oh, and did I mention how sexy this thing is! She's got some curves! :biggrin:

I am not a huge fan of the covering colors and design, but at least it's a little different from the norm, and I can live with it until I "need" to re-cover it.

I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## Gary

Yall need to learn how to build kits.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Yall need to learn how to build kits.


 Like I said before, no time, no space, and there really aren't any 3D kits, only ARF's. Not to mention, I think it's actually cheaper to get ARF's.

But someday I will build some planes. I used to build balsa models a lot when I was 10-14 or so, an RC is pretty much the same, just a lot bigger.


----------



## Gary

I hear that bro. I have about 90 hours in the 4* 60. so far and have about another 20 hours to finish it. It's an addiction though. I really enjoy building planes! Just recently I started flying though and I am scared to fly something that I spent that much time on in case I crash it.

Either way, the rush flying that plane will equal divorcing my ex wife.


----------



## justinspeed79

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


If I spent 100+ hours on a plane, my knees would be shaking the first time I flew it! :spineyes:

I'm uploading some pics now.


----------



## justinspeed79




----------



## justinspeed79

The .55AX fits inside the cowl nicely. The motor is mounted on the very edge of the motor mount, and I still had to put 8mm spacers behind the motor mount to bring the motor out far enough, but this is the recommended engine for this plane lol..... There is PLENTY of room under the cowl for more motor!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary

Very nice!


----------



## fishermanX

Nice!!! Bring it out sunday.


----------



## fishermanX

How long did that take to finish?


----------



## justinspeed79

Thanks guys.:biggrin:

I probably spent about 15 hours on it. I still have some finishing to do, so it will probably be about 20 hours total untill it's ready to fly. I think it says 6-8 hours on the box.

I am not going to say weather or not I will make it down there, because every time I say I will something comes up and I don't make it lol.... But, the "plan" is to maiden it at Scobee this weekend. I don't know if I can wait until Sunday though!


----------



## Gary

Hey Justin. What are you using on your Saito as far as a spinner, or prop nut goes? I just realized the 2 1/2" Du Bro plastic spinner wont cut it.


----------



## justinspeed79

I was using a Precision Engineering Ultimate style 2 1/4" aluminum spinner on the Funtana, but I cracked the backplate, so right now I don't have anything. I want to get another Ultimate style aluminum spinner for it, maybe Great Planes this time. Tower had a good sale going on aluminum spinners last week, not sure if it is still going now. You can get cheap aluminum spinners on ebay, but who knows what the quality is like. 

I couldn't get a plastic spinner to work either, it wouldn't tighten down enough. Is that the problem you're having too? I thought about just putting a washer in there so it would tighten down, but I figured it would be best to just wait untill I can get the right one.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I was using a Precision Engineering Ultimate style 2 1/4" aluminum spinner on the Funtana, but I cracked the backplate, so right now I don't have anything. I want to get another Ultimate style aluminum spinner for it, maybe Great Planes this time. Tower had a good sale going on aluminum spinners last week, not sure if it is still going now. You can get cheap aluminum spinners on ebay, but who knows what the quality is like.
> 
> I couldn't get a plastic spinner to work either, it wouldn't tighten down enough. Is that the problem you're having too? I thought about just putting a washer in there so it would tighten down, but I figured it would be best to just wait untill I can get the right one.


I cant even get the prop to fit into the cut outs. I screwed up and ordered a 2 1/2" spinner cuz thats what the kit calls for. I guess it might fit with an APC prop but I allready have a few MAS K series 14x6 I want to use.

After much reserch, I find that most guys use a prop nut insted of a spinner, but you know how those RCU guys are! :rotfl:

I'm thinking of this insted of a spinner since I wont have a cowl.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXE163&P=0

And as far as the plane build goes, I'm to the point where my place is too small to set up things like wing to stab parrallelism and the upright thing perpendicuallity, thing stuff... lol Ill have to take the plane to work where I can set it up on a big bench and have the room to get far enough away to use my calibrated eye balls. :tongue:

I'm still two weeks away from finishing her up but sort of at a stand still untill the weekend when management isnt around. I just broke out my next kit that Ill be working on. I'm not ready for the SSE yet and wanted something to put the motor in that I have in the trainer, (Magnum FS .52) that I'm bored with allready. This is an old school design, no laser cuts, but is considered a sport plane and has that nostalgia look I like. And it was cheap.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWH72&P=0

This video, the guy was under powered with a .40 four stroke.






Ill start a build thread up in the plane sub forum.


----------



## justinspeed79

I think that prop nut will look good. I think I might even go that route with the SSE. I had a white spinner, and an aluminum one on it before, but like you said, without the cowl it looks out of place.

The Pete n' Poke looks pretty cool. I like the scale look of it too. It looks like it's supposed to have another wing under it though.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I think that prop nut will look good. I think I might even go that route with the SSE. I had a white spinner, and an aluminum one on it before, but like you said, without the cowl it looks out of place.
> 
> The Pete n' Poke looks pretty cool. I like the scale look of it too. It looks like it's supposed to have another wing under it though.


Thats what kinda drew me to it. It looks like it should be a Bipe. lol


----------



## justinspeed79

I forgot to mention, I almost always have to trim my spinners to get the props to fit. You are supposed to balance them afterwords, but I don't. All I have is a fingertip prop balancer. Eventually I will get a balancer that can do props and spinners, but I haven't had any trouble with my unbalanced spinners. I think as long as you get them pretty close you are good to go.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I forgot to mention, I almost always have to trim my spinners to get the props to fit. You are supposed to balance them afterwords, but I don't. All I have is a fingertip prop balancer. Eventually I will get a balancer that can do props and spinners, but I haven't had any trouble with my unbalanced spinners. I think as long as you get them pretty close you are good to go.


I just realized that I don't have enough shaft to put a prop nut on. Think a 2 1/2" spinner will work on the .100 if I trim it out?


----------



## justinspeed79

I think the prop nut replaces the normal nut, so it should work, but I'm not sure..???

A 2 1/2" spinner should work fine.


----------



## Gary

I just ran six 8oz tanks through the Saito. That thing fired up on the first revolution and is an abolute BEAST! lol


----------



## fishermanX

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishermanX

How long did it take to run 8 oz of fuel?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> How long did it take to run 8 oz of fuel?


The first tank only took about 5 minutes I was running so rich. 5 turns out. I ran two tanks like that then started leaning it out. By the 6th tank it lasted about 10 minutes. Still very rich, but flyable I guess. The plane has a 12 oz tank so I would guess after its broken in well, Ill get 15-18 minutes of flight time.


----------



## fishermanX

You are gonna have such a sweet plane. I'm so jealous....


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> You are gonna have such a sweet plane. I'm so jealous....


You wouldnt belive how fast this motor revs up. Its like theres no prop on it. lol


----------



## fishermanX

Didn't you say that was the smallest recomended prop though?


----------



## fishermanX

Is it gonna shake the whole plane at idle? Thats the coolest thing about 4 strokes to me.


----------



## fishermanX

The 4 stroke dance, gotta love it!


----------



## Gary

Saito's have a hot cam. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79

Sweet! What prop are you running Gary? I have been running a 15x4W, and it's just like you said, revs like there is no prop on it. I think I might jump up to a 16x4W next time I take it out.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Sweet! What prop are you running Gary? I have been running a 15x4W, and it's just like you said, revs like there is no prop on it. I think I might jump up to a 16x4W next time I take it out.


Right now a 14x6. I'm thinking of going to a 15x6.

Whats the "W" your talking about? Seems like a 4 pitch would be really slow.

Oh yea, most likely no flying tomarrow. I messed up and left my flight box at work and dont feel like the additional hour drive time.


----------



## justinspeed79

W stands for wide, it's a 3D prop, it's slow but has stump-pulling power. People say the wide prop gives some braking on down lines too, but I don't think it is much, if any.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> W stands for wide, it's a 3D prop, it's slow but has stump-pulling power. People say the wide prop gives some braking on down lines too, but I don't think it is much, if any.


Thats what I thought it meant but wasn't sure. I won't need that on the 4* since it's not a 3D type plane.

Speaking of, I'm done building it! Well at least the framing part and most of the filling and final sanding. I could actually start covering most of it right now but I think Ill wait untill the morning just to double check everything when I haven't been enjoying alDuLt beGervgaes. :spineyes:

Got my covering scheme figgered out. Tail feathers in jet white monokote as well as the airlons and turtle deck. The rest of the plane in metallic blue. Sort of a Navy look.


----------



## Gary

6 hours of monokoting so far today and I havent even touched the fuse or wing yet. ARF's from now on. lol


----------



## Gary

11 hours of monkoting yesterday and I'm still not done. Allmost though. All I have left is the sides of the fuse and the wing. It's coming out better than I though it would!


----------



## justinspeed79

Covering takes a long time for me too. I took me a whole week of working evenings on my SSE to finish it. 

Pics!


----------



## Gary

Pics come later. Metallic blue needs the suns light to show how good it looks and I want to wait untill it's finished and plus, my camera is in the shop.

Pawn shop. LOL


----------



## Gary

I need another plane. lol. I have that Super Tigre .90 with nothing to hang it on. Ill probably order a GP Big Stik .60 tomarrow.


----------



## Gary

The 4* is allmost done. Sevos are going in and I still need to cover the wing. If everything goes right it may be ready tomarrow.


----------



## fishermanX

Did you finish breaking in the motor?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Did you finish breaking in the motor?


I think it could use another couple of tanks. Since it hasnt been ran in the plane yet, Id rather run a couple of tanks through it in the break in stand just in case something vibrates loose or something.

You flying tomarrow?


----------



## fishermanX

Yea. I'll call you later.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Yea. I'll call you later.


But thats not my name!

:spineyes:


----------



## Gary

I ran into a snag installing the electronics in the 4*. I forgot to charge the battery. LOL 

So I put it aside for the day. I'm gonna start building the SSE.


----------



## Gary

Sorry we missed ya Justin. 3 1/2 hours is about all that can be handled staring at the sun. Get up earlier.


----------



## justinspeed79

LOL, YOU said you would be there until noon! 

It's all good. Maybe the weekend after next, I'm out of town next weekend.

How did the flying go? Who flew what? I am going to fly the Extra today, I'll let you know how it goes.:smile:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL, YOU said you would be there until noon!
> 
> It's all good. Maybe the weekend after next, I'm out of town next weekend.
> 
> How did the flying go? Who flew what? I am going to fly the Extra today, I'll let you know how it goes.:smile:


That was the plan but by 10:00 we figgered you for a no show and had allready been flying for 3 hours. And wored out. lol Who da thought flying was taxing? I just got up from a nap. 

Flying was good. I flew the Kadet and Andy flew the baby extra.


----------



## justinspeed79

I must have just missed you, it was only a few minutes after ten when I got there. I hung out and watched some cool 3D plane and heli flying, then just headed home. 

Did you happen to get a close look at that big Yak? I was wondering if it was a 100cc or a 50cc. Looked like a 50, but the way it was flying looked more like a 100. The pilot was good, so it could be that he is just that smooth with a 50. That big heli was tearing it up too. 

Did you see the red Four Star that was there? That plane looks much nicer in person than it does in pics!


----------



## fishermanX

Sucks we missed ya Justin. We just figured you werent coming. Biffy should have his 4 star ready by next weekend. I saw it yesterday, man that thing looks killer with that saito black knight in it. Now Biff will have a REAL plane to fly now.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I must have just missed you, it was only a few minutes after ten when I got there. I hung out and watched some cool 3D plane and heli flying, then just headed home.
> 
> Did you happen to get a close look at that big Yak? I was wondering if it was a 100cc or a 50cc. Looked like a 50, but the way it was flying looked more like a 100. The pilot was good, so it could be that he is just that smooth with a 50. That big heli was tearing it up too.
> 
> Did you see the red Four Star that was there? That plane looks much nicer in person than it does in pics!


Yea that was an Extra 260s with a DA 100. Sick motor. lol


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Sucks we missed ya Justin. We just figured you werent coming. Biffy should have his 4 star ready by next weekend. I saw it yesterday, man that thing looks killer with that saito black knight in it. Now Biff will have a REAL plane to fly now.


I think I'm ready for it. I was a little worried a couple of weeks ago about moving up to a low winged tail dragger.

I'm ready.


----------



## justinspeed79

I guess I wasn't looking close enough, I thought that was a Yak. Sweet plane either way. 

I was planning on getting a new engine for my Showtime, but I can get a Wild Hare 50cc Edge 540T, with engine, for only twice as much as a new engine for the Showtime.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I guess I wasn't looking close enough, I thought that was a Yak. Sweet plane either way.
> 
> I was planning on getting a new engine for my Showtime, but I can get a Wild Hare 50cc Edge 540T, with engine, for only twice as much as a new engine for the Showtime.


Showtime?


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Showtime?


Hangar 9 Showtime 4D 90. It's one bad plane. this page shows it still for sale at $200, but it's actually discontinued now, and the price before it was dicontinued, right after H9 raised almost all their prices about %40, was $280.

http://www.hangar-9.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdId=HAN2800

I wish I had an engine that would run it. The Saito 100 is not enough for it. It will fly it, but not like it's supposed to fly. I was thinking of getting a Saito FA-180 for it, but they are about $600. The WH 27% Edge is $999 with a DL 50cc motor. It's a tough choice, 600 for a glow engine, or 999 for a 27% plane with a 50cc engine. I know I would ove the showtime with a good engine, But as far as long term value is concerned, it would make sense to just spend the extra money now and get what I will eventually end up getting anyway.

You could say, that by buying the big plane for about $1200 all-up, I am actuallty saving $600 by not getting the engine for the showtime. See, it just makes sense!


----------



## Gary

Do it!


----------



## Gary

I think its time to retire the trainer and get something for the motor. An ARF so I wont have to wait to build the SSE. And they say this plane flys like the SSE.

$99.98

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLGM8&P=0


----------



## fishermanX

Here we go again!


----------



## Gary




----------



## justinspeed79

LOL..... Garry, have you been on RCU again???:slimer: 

The Dolphin looks pretty cool, but I highly doubt it is going to fly anything like the SSE. It's a totally different plane. I bet that Dolphin is going to fly pretty much the same as your trainer. It will probably be a little more sporty, but basically the same experience. It's all in the wing, that wing is a trainer wing, and nothing like the SSE wing. 

Did you order it already?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> LOL..... Garry, have you been on RCU again???:slimer:
> 
> The Dolphin looks pretty cool, but I highly doubt it is going to fly anything like the SSE. It's a totally different plane. I bet that Dolphin is going to fly pretty much the same as your trainer. It will probably be a little more sporty, but basically the same experience. It's all in the wing, that wing is a trainer wing, and nothing like the SSE wing.
> 
> Did you order it already?


Naw I didn't order it. I need another plane though. The Kadet is a huge plane that isn't easy to tote around for stuff like after work laps and the 4* will be even bigger and will be for Sunday flying only. Itll be my "baby"!

I can fly a trainer around pretty good and grease most of the landings but itll be 3-4 months before I finish the SSE. And then that will be my "baby"! But for now I need a 40 size plane thats easy to fly for a rookie who can land a huge arse trainer that can fly itself basicially. I need an ARF thats a good second plane that I can transfer my motor and electronics into and have ready in a couple of weeks and fly after work that easily fits in my truck. A cheap basher but a little more challenging than a Kadet LT-40 so to speak.

So what do I do without spending a few bills?


----------



## justinspeed79

I'm not saying the Dolphin wouldn't be a good plane for you, just that it isn't going to fly like the SSE. IMO however, I do think that the Dolphin will not be sporty enough for what you want. Unless you are only trying to make a small step up from your trainer. 

The plane that comes to mind for me, is the Hangar 9 Pulse XT. I had a mini pulse XT (well actually I still have whats left of it lol..), it was fun plane to fly. Sporty, but not hard to handle at all. I have heard pretty much the same thing about the bigger ones. Although, After getting this GP extra, I am definitely leaning more towards Great Planes as far as quality goes. I know GP has the Escape. On paper, the Escape is exactly what you're looking for, but, if it flies in real life anything like it does on Realflight, I wouldn't go anywhere near it, it sucks!


----------



## justinspeed79

I just checked on the Pulse. Out of stock, and $190. More expensive than I thought.

This one looks pretty cool. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRLR6&P=0


----------



## justinspeed79

Super Sportsters are cool! This one of my favorite planes to fly on Realflight.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAVR1&P=0


----------



## justinspeed79

Here's the Escape. I didn't notice before, but it looks pretty much identical to the Dolphin.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVXN8&P=0


----------



## Gary

Well thats the thing. I'm really not ready, or comfortable yet to go to a full blown aerobatic plane. That will come in a few months with the SSE. For now I want something smaller, a little more challenging than a trainer, cheap and being able to swap out motor and electronics. What I like about the Dolphine is, its cheap and with ez pay, $50 now, $50 next month. What I dont like about though is the covering.

Dont forget, Ive been flying for 11 days. lol


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Dont forget, Ive been flying for 11 days. lol


11 days already, and you can't even hover yet? I just don't think you're trying hard enough!

J/K....:wink:

What about the Tucano?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> 11 days already, and you can't even hover yet? I just don't think you're trying hard enough!
> 
> J/K....:wink:
> 
> What about the Tucano?


Sorta tough trying to hover an 8 lb. trainer with a 52 4 stroke. :tongue:

Naw, I dont like the looks of the Tucano and its pretty much just another copy of the 4*.

Glad yall are talking me down on my crazy ideas. I should just build the SSE and get a .55AX for it. If I bust it, I bust it!


----------



## Gary




----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


>


Nice flying there...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Speaking of crashing, did you go to the field this weekend? :tongue:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Nice flying there...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Speaking of crashing, did you go to the field this weekend? :tongue:


Of course bro! I'm retiring the trainer though.


----------



## Gary

Andy. Your new motor will call for pretty much any nitro content but recommends 20% oil. That might be hard to find so 18% should be ok.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/ProdInfo/Files/SAITO_Small-Medium_single_cylinder_Manual.pdf


----------



## fishermanX

I'm sooooooo freakin pumped. Lets just hope he still has it friday.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I'm sooooooo freakin pumped. Lets just hope he still has it friday.


Waitll you fire up that big ole Saito! 

My coworker that I sold the Superstar to will be getting his radio tomarrow and Ill set it up for him before the weekend. Hes in for Sunday.

Now if Justin could just get up early enough, we'd have our own crew! :brew:


----------



## cjtamu

THREADJACK ALERT! Who the *(&^&(#(@$%# is fishermanX, and why is he flying airplanes? Ha haha ha ha ha.


----------



## fishermanX

Chris, when you gettin a plane?


----------



## justinspeed79

What engine are you getting andy? And better yet, what plane are you putting it in? You should be able to find YS 20/20 fuel fairly easily, I use Wildcat or Ritch's Brew. You can also use 30% heli fuel with 22% oil.


----------



## cjtamu

fishermanX said:


> Chris, when you gettin a plane?


Right after Barrack Osama becomes a conservative.:rotfl:


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> Chris, when you gettin a plane?


Hmm... let me see if I can use my incredible psychic powers to predict Chris' response to that..

Never, I have no interest in anything that flies, I can only control two channels at a time anyway.

Chris called me a sissy flyboy right in front of everyone on the AE forum. So I said he drives his cars the same way I fly my planes, slow, and upside down half of the time. :tongue:


----------



## Gary

:spineyes::slimer::cop:


----------



## fishermanX

Justin, If all goes well I'll have this. 



. With a saito 100..


----------



## Gary

That dude is SICK! Those forward flip moves are a trip!


----------



## justinspeed79

fishermanX said:


> Justin, If all goes well I'll have this.
> 
> 
> 
> . With a saito 100..


You know I love Funtana's, but I don't think the 100 is going to be enough for it, not if you want to 3D anyway.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> That dude is SICK! Those forward flip moves are a trip!


Yeah, KW is an awesome pilot. He is called the alien, because no human could possibly fly a plane that good. That's what they say anyway... To be honest, I think there are better pilots out there, but he is definitely right up there.

Did you see his nitro FS90 vids? The one where he breaks the tip of the aileron off on a knife edge pass, then just keeps flying. lol.....

There is also a video of him hovering a cub.:spineyes:

He was at the last DOD fly-in, and everyone let him fly their planes. When they made the DOD fly-in video, it was all him flying everyone else's planes.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Yeah, KW is an awesome pilot. He is called the alien, because no human could possibly fly a plane that good. That's what they say anyway... To be honest, I think there are better pilots out there, but he is definitely right up there.
> 
> Did you see his nitro FS90 vids? The one where he breaks the tip of the aileron off on a knife edge pass, then just keeps flying. lol.....
> 
> There is also a video of him hovering a cub.:spineyes:
> 
> He was at the last DOD fly-in, and everyone let him fly their planes. When they made the DOD fly-in video, it was all him flying everyone else's planes.


I havent watched much of him. Being as old as I am, I'm still watching trainers and 4*s. :ac550:

But about to glue the airlons on, set up the airlon servos, balance the 4* and I'm ready for my first low winged plane come Sunday. And Ill never build another kit again! 

:help:


----------



## justinspeed79

Cool! Fly it like you stole it!!!:biggrin:

Or, fly it like you built it.

Are you being serious about no more kits? I thought you loved building them?

I don't want to say for sure yet, but I think I can probably make it this Sunday. I do have a lot of plans for Saturday, so I am just going to play it by ear for now.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Cool! Fly it like you stole it!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Or, fly it like you built it.
> 
> Are you being serious about no more kits? I thought you loved building them?
> 
> I don't want to say for sure yet, but I think I can probably make it this Sunday. I do have a lot of plans for Saturday, so I am just going to play it by ear for now.


Naw, Ill start building the SSE as soon as I finish the 4*. And Ill probably make as many mistakes on that kit as I did on the 4*. Thats a good reason to buy two kits for every plane you build. Mess up the first one, learn and go on to the second kit of the same plane and make exactly half the mistakes of you're first build.

Or buy an ARF where the same guy has built thousands of the same kit and has it dialed!

It's very frustrating building a kit. One of the toughest challenges I have ever faced. Scratch building? LOL Those guys must be retired!


----------



## fishermanX

Justin, you got my number right? Call us sunday morning if you decide to come out so we dont leave.


----------



## Gary

Didja call plane guy yet? lol

My plane is allmost ready. All I have to do is run the aeirlon rods and balance it.


----------



## fishermanX

Boy we're gonna have fun Sunday, huh!


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Boy we're gonna have fun Sunday, huh!


Im pumped! :an2:


----------



## Gary

I just thought of something. You better pick up some props. Most likely 15x6.


----------



## justinspeed79

Did you get it Andy? 

Do we all have new planes?


----------



## justinspeed79

Somebody please tell me not to go buy this. I really don't want to, I mean I really, really do, er, umm...:headknock

http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1298985486.html


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Somebody please tell me not to go buy this. I really don't want to, I mean I really, really do, er, umm...:headknock
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1298985486.html


Thats a good price! Do it! :slimer:

Yea, Andy got the new plane.


----------



## justinspeed79

You're not helping!!!

I have too many planes already, but I am SOOOO tempted!:mpd:

Andy got the Funtana, Cool!


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> You're not helping!!!
> 
> I have too many planes already, but I am SOOOO tempted!:mpd:
> 
> Andy got the Funtana, Cool!


Too many planes? Those three words dont seem to fit together very well. :slimer:

Another two hours and my 4* is ready. That would be a total of about 160 hours building this thing and I love it! sad2sm


----------



## fishermanX

Wow! I have a real plane now. I'm scared. Biff, will you take it up the first few times for me and trim it out.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Wow! I have a real plane now. I'm scared. Biff, will you take it up the first few times for me and trim it out.


We better get Newhouse to help us out!


----------



## fishermanX

Its pretty funny , the guy I bought the plane from used to be the president of scobee feild or something and I was telling him about how that dude gets on my nerves and told me he actully likes him. There buddies or something.


----------



## Gary

ooops!


----------



## Gary

My 4* is finished. It came in at 8 1/2 pounds after adding 15 1/2 oz of lead to the nose end. It looks good!  

Pictures and flight report tomarrow.

1.1 cubic inch, 17 ccs of 30% nitro burning 4 stroke home built BADDASS airplane!


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> My 4* is finished. It came in at 8 1/2 pounds after adding 15 1/2 oz of lead to the nose end. It looks good!
> 
> Pictures and flight report tomarrow.
> 
> 1.1 cubic inch, 17 ccs of 30% nitro burning 4 stroke home built BADDASS airplane!


Sweet!

15 1/2 oz  That's a lot of ballast!


----------



## justinspeed79

It sure was a nice day to drive to Angleton.


----------



## justinspeed79

How was the flying today? How was the Four Star? How was the Funtana? Inquiring minds want to know!:smile:

I was all packed up and ready to go last night, but I ended up staying up late and sleeping in until 8:30. lol.... I figured it was too late by then, I wouldn't have gotten there until about 10:30. I am going to go down to the school a little later and give the Extra another go. Wish me luck. I re-routed the antenna and have it coming out of the turtle deck to the tail. I am going to try a range check with my engine running, like Larry (I think it was Larry) said. 

Right now I am going tinker with my new plane.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> How was the flying today? How was the Four Star? How was the Funtana? Inquiring minds want to know!:smile:
> 
> I was all packed up and ready to go last night, but I ended up staying up late and sleeping in until 8:30. lol.... I figured it was too late by then, I wouldn't have gotten there until about 10:30. I am going to go down to the school a little later and give the Extra another go. Wish me luck. I re-routed the antenna and have it coming out of the turtle deck to the tail. I am going to try a range check with my engine running, like Larry (I think it was Larry) said.
> 
> Right now I am going tinker with my new plane.


Airplanes?

Oh yea. My mind is still stuck on Andy's girlfriend. :slimer: You should marry her bro! 

The Funtana had some issues. During a low pass the airlons developed flutter stripping the servo gears out. How Andy landed is nothing short of alot of skill. Easy fix though. Toss the Hitecs and fill the airlon gaps with clear/yellow Monokote that I have laying around. Otherwise it looks like an awsome plane!

The Four Star has some issue too. When you point it straight up, it keeps going up like a rocket does. :dance:

I handled it ok, but due to the color selection on the plane and today's cloudy sky, I kept losing it. I only got a few minutes in including a take off before I handed the radio over to Andy. That was enough for me on the first day. It's alot more to handle over the Kadet you lying [email protected]$%#@*

LOL

Andy's Plane is the yeller one. The humidity was so bad its hard to tell one color from another.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Airplanes?
> 
> Oh yea. My mind is still stuck on Andy's girlfriend. :slimer: You should marry her bro!


Pics? 



Gary said:


> The Funtana had some issues. During a low pass the airlons developed flutter stripping the servo gears out. How Andy landed is nothing short of alot of skill. Easy fix though. Toss the Hitecs and fill the airlon gaps with clear/yellow Monokote that I have laying around. Otherwise it looks like an awsome plane!


Sealing might fix it, but sealing didn't make much difference on my FX50. How fast was he going? My FX50 will flutter and get all out-of-shape at high speeds, even with the gaps sealed. It just isn't a fast plane, it's a 3D plane. Just look at the aileron, it is almost a whole wing by itself lol.

Have you tried Blenderm for sealing? I haven't tried it yet, but everyone says it is the way to go.



Gary said:


> The Four Star has some issue too. When you point it straight up, it keeps going up like a rocket does. :dance:


That's not an issue, that's a good thing! 



Gary said:


> I handled it ok, but due to the color selection on the plane and today's cloudy sky, I kept losing it. I only got a few minutes in including a take off before I handed the radio over to Andy. That was enough for me on the first day. It's alot more to handle over the Kadet you lying [email protected]$%#@*


First time jitters! Give it a couple of more flights, we'll be calling you Matt Chapman!

The Four Star looks SAWEEEETTT!!!!

Nice job on the covering! I hope those colors work out, it would be a shame if you had to change it. Do you have anything under the wings for contrast?


----------



## justinspeed79

How was the power in the Funtana?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> The Four Star looks SAWEEEETTT!!!!
> 
> Nice job on the covering! I hope those colors work out, it would be a shame if you had to change it. Do you have anything under the wings for contrast?


Bentrod showed up and asked me the same thing. I didnt think I would need to since I had the whole rear section in white. Man was I wrong.

This plane aint no Kadet.


----------



## justinspeed79

How do you have the throws set? Maybe it would mellow out if you dialed it down some?


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> How do you have the throws set? Maybe it would mellow out if you dialed it down some?


Throws are set per instructions except the airlons. They have a tad more throw than suggested, but they are fine. The plane flies great and I really like it! Im just used to a big fat, under powered trainer.

I really, really like this plane! It goes where you point it and when you hit the throttle, it goes! lol. That Saito does NOT mess around, especially with 30%.

My only complaint would be the landing gear. Its really bouncy, but I have a Du Bro on the Kadet I just took off, eyeballing to see how itll fit on the 4*. Itll be half an inch taller with the 3" Du Bro "low bounce" wheels over the stock landing gear with 3 1/4 foam wheels. Allthough itll add more weight, itll be much stiffer and give me enough ground clearance for a 15x6 prop.

The idea is to run the bigger prop for slower landings and less bounce.

Did I mention I really like this plane? :biggrin:


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Did I mention I really like this plane? :biggrin:


Awesome! I'm glad to hear that you are happy with it after all that work you put into it, By the looks of the pics it turned out GREAT!

You had a better day of flying than I did! Check out the pics I posted of my Extra.sad2sm


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> Awesome! I'm glad to hear that you are happy with it after all that work you put into it, By the looks of the pics it turned out GREAT!
> 
> You had a better day of flying than I did! Check out the pics I posted of my Extra.sad2sm


I saw the pics. I'd rather not look again. I know my day is coming and thats a hard thing to realize that eventually, they all crash. :redface:


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Justin, what is the proper way to seal hinges?


----------



## justinspeed79

I am going to try blenderm next time I do it, everyone says it is the best way to do it. It comes on rolls just like any other tape, apply just like any other tape. In the past I have tried covering and packing tape, both work, but both are difficult to work with, and crack and peel after a while. 

I just flex the hinge one way, apply sealing material, turn it over, flex the other way, and apply material to the other side.


----------



## Bentrod

Man that was a great build on that Four Star. Its a sweet flying machine.

What out for that Saito though, one totally jacked up a friend's hand today. His engine was in a high idle on the starting bench and he reached to take his battery box off the bench and the prop smacked him on the knuckle of his left index finger. It cut down to the bone and broke is finger . He had surgery and had to have pins put in. The good news is that they said he should regain full function again.


----------



## justinspeed79

Sorry to hear that. I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Gary

Ouch!


----------



## Gary

It's on in the AM!


----------



## justinspeed79

If my plans go right I will be headed to Huntsville in the am. 

Have a great day of flying bro! I will join you again soon! At some point tomorrow I am going to take the Typhoon out and give it good thrashing. I might just throw it in the truck with me and look for a good spot on the way back from Huntsville.


----------



## justinspeed79

How was the flying today?

My trip to H-ville was great, I just hit the vintage RC jackpot! I have a ton of stuff that's going to ebay, and my turn around should be very, very, good.:biggrin:


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> How was the flying today?
> 
> My trip to H-ville was great, I just hit the vintage RC jackpot! I have a ton of stuff that's going to ebay, and my turn around should be very, very, good.:biggrin:


Today was the best, of the best bro! Mikey Flores beat us there with his Cermark Banshee 3D electric and was on rails! That is one sweet flying plane.

Barry Raborn and friends showed up with jets and it was ON! Or off.... Runway might be a tad short. :cop:

Andy is getting about as good as anyone there and looks like a Lobster from the sun. Teh he he....

I look like a Lobster too. It was hot, I mean Africa hot today! And I need to work on my rudder controll.

What planes didja get? I'm looking for a WW1 triplane.


----------



## justinspeed79

Sorry I missed it! Sounds like y'all had a blast.

I didn't get any planes, just cars. A few RC10's, couple of Tamiya's, a freaking sweet Yokomo YZ10, MIP 4wd RC10 conversion, a boat load of spares, chargers, motor dyno, a big Plano box full of batteries and motors, etc., etc.. It's a lot of stuff. I am only going to keep a few things and put the rest on ebay. I think I will be able to keep the stuff I want, and still make a few bucks on it.


----------

